
The co-founder of Kayak (which was sold for $1.8bn) moonlights as an Uber driver - jackgavigan
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201606/sheila-marikar/lola-paul-english-uber.html
======
genericone
Outline of this article, and likely most articles, that outs as a submarine
ad:

1\. Interesting 'Fact'

2\. Interesting Story about 'Fact'

3\. Lessons Learned

4\. Taking lessons learned and applying it to NewCompanyX

------
alttab
Login? Inc.com what makes you think I want an Inc.com account? Now you won't
be serving me any ads. Have fun monetizing your 'content.'

